# WTB front right caliper for 2012 GTR (Sydney Australia)



## Jnin (Oct 26, 2017)

Hey guys as the title says I am looking for a front right caliper for a 2012 GTR. I know it***8217;s hard to find just one but just in case someone has one please let me know. I dont mind the condition (scratches, fainted color, pots, seals) as long as the structure of the caliper is solid.
I am in Sydney Australia.

Thanks
John


----------

